# Newbie



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow! A forum just for Outbackers! We're in southeast Alabama. We've had our '04 29fbh a little over a year and I love it. Even if I could afford one of the more expensive FW's I'd still buy this one b/c of the floor plan and the light interior. Nothing else like it on the market.
Blessings,
Debbie K.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers Forum.

Happy camping and Post often.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

debkirkland said:


> Wow! A forum just for Outbackers! [snapback]44791[/snapback]​


I agree...who would have thought? Have fun here.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Debbie to the Outback Family
The place to be, lot of info and fun as well
Glad to have you aboard

Don action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

ahhh... A fellow newbie. Good to have you here.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Howdy, from another newbie!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Deb


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Welcome, A lot of good info here!!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Debbie! action


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I feel pretty much the same about my fbhs! The only things I like as well are looong.....


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

rdowns said:


> I feel pretty much the same about my fbhs! The only things I like as well are looong.....
> [snapback]44814[/snapback]​


Ahhh! You have an '05....solid surface counter tops....water at the outside cooktop... I'm jealous....but that's life.


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard and glad you found us. Hope y'all weathered the storm earlier this week fairly well. My MIL lives in Gulf Shores, and just moved back into her apartment in May after Ivan came through last year. She wasn't happy about Dennis coming to visit.

Tim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

debbie action

hello, and welcome to outbackers.
post often









darrel


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Debbie,

Welcome & enjoy ... lots of good info can be found here.

By the way, the wife and I are looking forward to an extended trip with our OB down your way in the next year or so. I was born in Mobile and have not been back down there in about 20yrs.

Again, welcome!

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Gary


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_lol your first line is what we all said when we found this site..........

Well have fun ..............great people here







_


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

wow your from LA... thats lower alabama for you others..

welcome action . 
check out the southeast outbakers rally info.
so far, we have a fall rally with 8 familys and about 40 kids .
would love to have one more. email me if you need more info on the rally.

campingnut18 sunny


----------

